# JSF2+primefaces?



## JanHH (23. Feb 2012)

Ich frag mal ganz blöd.. Entscheidung für ein Projekt steht an. Kann man guten Gewissens auf JSF2+primefaces setzen, oder ist das buggy und doof (und man sollte doch lieber zu richfaces und JSF1.2 greifen)? Es wird entweder seam2 oder JEE6..


----------



## Andgalf (23. Feb 2012)

Also wenn Du die Wahl hast JEE6


----------



## Sym (23. Feb 2012)

Wenn man die Wahl hat -> JSF2. Ob mit PF oder RF ist relativ egal.


----------



## JanHH (23. Feb 2012)

Ich habe die Wahl, fand aber JEE6 bisher etwas unvollständig ggü seam 2. Ausserdem erstmal Einarbeitungsaufwand. Geht hier aber eher darum ob jsf2+pf stabil läuft oder buggy und noch unreif ist.


----------



## askk (23. Feb 2012)

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit JSF2 + PrimeFaces. Außerdem finde ich, dass es die mit Abstand besten JSF-Komponenten bietet.


----------



## Sym (24. Feb 2012)

Es läuft stabiler und bugfreier als JSf 1.2, RF 3.3.3 und Seam 2


----------



## jwiesmann (24. Feb 2012)

btw:
Primefaces (nur 2.x getestet) und Richfaces 4.x 
harmonieren hervorragend miteinander...

Wenn du mal was brauchst was das eine oder andere nicht hergibt...


----------



## krazun (24. Feb 2012)

JSF 2 und PrimeFaces 3 funktionieren hervorragend. Hatten bisher noch keine Probleme.

PrimeFaces ist meiner Meinung nach die mit abstand beste JSF-Komponentenbibliothek, in welchem Tempo die sich weiter entwickelt ist unglaublich.


----------



## JimPanse (24. Feb 2012)

Hi,

ich kann dir nur JSF 2.0 + Richfaces oder Openfaces empfehlen. Primefaces ist von außen Hui aber von innen pfui - an vielen Stellen einfach zu buggy! Wenn du es so ähnlich wie Primefaces haben möchtest dann schau dir die neuen Icefaces JQuery Komponenten an die haben eine ähnliches Look & Feel wie die Primefaces Komponenten.

Greetz


----------



## JanHH (24. Feb 2012)

Ja, genau sowas hab ich auch schon mal gehört!

Naja, die Würfel sind gefallen, meine Kollegen sagen, wir nehmen seam2. Auch gut. Aber danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## krazun (24. Feb 2012)

JimPanse hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kann dir nur JSF 2.0 + Richfaces oder Openfaces empfehlen. Primefaces ist von außen Hui aber von innen pfui - an vielen Stellen einfach zu buggy! Wenn du es so ähnlich wie Primefaces haben möchtest dann schau dir die neuen Icefaces JQuery Komponenten an die haben eine ähnliches Look & Feel wie die Primefaces Komponenten.
> 
> Greetz




Schau mal hier: ICEsoft Technologies - ICEfaces Components

Da kann man sehr schön nachlesen das IceFaces im Kern PrimeFaces als Grundlage nutzt und ihre Components auf den PrimeFaces Components aufbauen. Dazu noch ein verweis auf den PrimeFaces Blog: IceFaces Copies PrimeFaces Line by Line


----------



## Sym (24. Feb 2012)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Ja, genau sowas hab ich auch schon mal gehört!
> 
> Naja, die Würfel sind gefallen, meine Kollegen sagen, wir nehmen seam2. Auch gut. Aber danke für alle Antworten.


Na dann mal happy bugging und slow down.


----------



## JanHH (24. Feb 2012)

ich find seam 2 weder besonders slow noch buggy


----------



## Sym (24. Feb 2012)

Das ändert nichts daran, dass es so ist. 

Bei jedem Beancall werden die Injections aufgerufen, was die Annotation ByPassInterceptors unersetzlich macht.


----------



## JanHH (25. Feb 2012)

Danke für letzteren Hinweis, werd die Anwendung mal dahingehend auf Performance untersuchen.


----------



## Dr. X (29. Feb 2012)

Wenn JSF2, dann mit:
PrimeFaces 3.x
CDI
MyFaces CODI

IceFaces kopiert ihre neue Komponenten nur von PrimeFaces.
RichFaces fehlt leider die Vielfalt an Komponenten und PrimeFaces ist wirklich um 1000 Welten besser  als 2.x.


----------



## Nogothrim (29. Feb 2012)

Die Entscheidung ist zwar schon gefallen, dennoch kann ich aber PF 3.0 wärmstens empfehlen. IceFaces hat sich jetzt kürzlich völlig disqualifiziert durch den Versuch, den gesamten Codeklau von PF 2.0 zu vertuschen und RichFaces hat mit der Version 4 durch die Neuimplementierung viele Features verloren, die es in 3 gab, ist dabei diese aufzuholen, aber allgemein geht es dabei sehr langsam voran. bei PF 3.0 findet momentan wirklich eine atemberaubende Entwicklung statt, fast alle neuen Komponenten sind auch wirklich sinnvoll und das ganze Framework ist sehr stabil geworden.


----------



## JanHH (5. Mrz 2012)

In der tat scheint es bei JSF2 kaum eine Alternative zu geben? RF wirklich irgendwie etwas unvollständig und auch noch buggy..


----------



## Dr. X (5. Mrz 2012)

Also ich sehe keine alternative zu PF.
Wenn einen die Features reichen, die OpenFaces bietet, würde ich das mal probieren.
Warscheinlich fährt man auch mit den MyFaces Libs nicht schlecht obwohl die Oberfläche noch lange nicht so poliert ist wie bei PF.


----------



## Sym (6. Mrz 2012)

Ich habe mit RF sowie PF keinerlei Probleme. Beides läuft stabil und die Komponenten von RF reichen für mich meist aus.

Abgesehen davon, sind beide Frameworks kombinierbar.


----------



## Deadalus (12. Mrz 2012)

Bitte überdenkt nochmal die Aushwal mit Seam. Die Jboss Jungs sind wirklich nicht die Helden wenn es um DI Frameworks geht. Das sieht man leider auch immer noch an Weld (CDI Implementierung). Auch wenn mittlerweile die gröbsten Bugs draußen sind. 

Primfaces + Apache MyFaces (als JSF implementierung) + Openwebeans (als CDI Implementierung) und bei Bedarf CODI und EJB 3.1 (lite)

Das ganze gibt es sogar in einem schicken bundle mit dem Namen TomEE 
Apache TomEE


----------

